# Dòng sản phẩm Ohui xanh Aqua cấp ẩm cho da dầu



## nguyenminhtuan130405 (27/6/21)

*Mỹ phẩm Ohui *nếu bạn đang cần tìm dòng sản phẩm cấp ẩm cho da dầu, để đồng hành trong chặng đường lưu giữ thanh xuân thì chớ bỏ qua cho Ohui xanh Aqua. Hãy cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu chi tiết về công dụng cũng như lợi ích của Ohui xanh, để xem sản phẩm có thực sự xứng đáng nằm trong bộ sưu tập trang điểm của bạn không?

Cấp ẩm - cứu tinh của làn da dầu

_Cấp ẩm là vị cứu tinh của làn dầu_

Nếu gương mặt nàng có lỗ chân lông to, nhiều vết dầu nhờn, mặt luôn sáng bóng, đổ mồ hôi nhiều thì đây là dấu hiệu cho thấy một làn da dầu. Thực tế, tồn tại quan điểm sai lầm rằng da dầu không cần dưỡng ẩm. Bởi hầu hết mọi người cho rằng, da dầu vốn đã thừa bã nhờn, thừa ẩm, nên việc cấp ẩm thêm cho da là không cần thiết.

Nếu muốn cải thiện tình trạng da bóng nhờn cả ngày dài, bạn cần phải thay đổi suy nghĩ trên. Cấp ẩm được coi là cứu tinh của làn da dầu. Một khi da được cấp ẩm đầy đủ sẽ giúp điều tiết lượng dầu thừa trên da. Bởi vì da thiếu nước, nên tuyến bã nhờn phải hoạt động hết công suất, nhằm tiết dầu nhiều hơn để bù lại lượng ẩm đã mất đi trước đó. Vì thế, khi da được cấp ẩm đủ sẽ giúp hạn chế dầu nhờn phần nào.

Mặt khác, nhiều bạn da nhờn thường cố gắng làm sao tẩy sạch toàn bộ lượng dầu tiết ra để làm thông thoáng gương mặt. Tuy nhiên, việc làm này sẽ càng khiến độ ẩm tự nhiên trên da bay hơi nhanh chóng, da ngày càng bị thiếu nước trầm trọng.

Hơn nữa, khi da tiết bã nhờn đồng nghĩa với việc báo động rằng làn da đang bị thiếu nước. Nếu bạn không kịp thời bổ sung nước, nó sẽ càng tiết dầu mãnh liệt. Bạn sẽ cần bổ sung dưỡng ẩm, bất kể hoàn cảnh, trong thời tiết nào. Do đó, da khô cần kem dưỡng bao nhiêu, thì đối với cô nàng da dầu cũng cần cấp ẩm không kém.

Thế nhưng, không phải kem dưỡng nào cũng thích hợp với làn da dầu. Bạn nên tìm hiểu kỹ càng sản phẩm, về thành phần, công dụng trước khi quyết định mua hàng.

Ohui xanh Aqua - dòng dưỡng ẩm chuyên biệt cho da dầu

_Ohui xanh Aqua dòng dưỡng da chuyên biệt cho da dầu_

Bộ dưỡng da Ohui xanh Aqua đặc biệt phù hợp với những cô nàng da dầu, lỗ chân lông to, da sạm đen và dễ mọc mụn. Công dụng của set dưỡng da Ohui Aqua như sau:

- Tăng cường dưỡng ẩm cho da, giảm thiểu lượng dầu tiết ra ngoài

- Se khít lỗ chân lông, giúp da khỏe, tươi sáng, căng mịn

- Giảm thiểu tình trạng mụn trên da một cách đáng kể.

- Loại bỏ hiện tượng bí da, nhờn rít

Ohui xanh với thành phần chính là Aurora Hyaluronic Acid hay còn được gọi tắt là HA. Đây được xem là thành phần chủ chốt tạo nên một làn da tươi trẻ, căng tràn sức sống, ngăn chặn các tác động gây ra mụn và chống lão hóa vượt trội.

Bộ dưỡng da Ohui xanh Aqua cơ bản gồm các sản phẩm:

- Nước hoa hồng Ohui Miracle Aqua Skin Softener có tác dụng làm sạch, cân bằng da.

- Sữa dưỡng Ohui Miracle Aqua Emulsion với lớp kem mềm mại thấm sâu vào trong lớp da, bổ sung độ ẩm, se khít lỗ chân lông, giảm tiết dầu.

- Kem dưỡng Ohui Miracle Aqua Gel Cream thẩm thấu nhanh, nuôi dưỡng da từ sâu bên trong, giảm hình thành nếp nhăn, góp phần mang lại làn da mịn màng, săn chắc.

- Tinh chất Ohui Miracle Aqua Essence chiết xuất từ tự nhiên, làm mềm, mượt da tức thì, duy trì độ bóng mượt.

- Sữa rửa mặt Ohui Miracle Moisture Cleansing Foam làm sạch da, cung cấp chất ẩm, giữ da săn chắc, phục hồi vùng da thương tổn.

Tại Việt Nam, myphamohuichinhhang.net.vn là địa chỉ chuyên cung cấp các sản phẩm Ohui chính hãng từ Hàn Quốc. Quý khách hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để được tư vấn đặt mua set Ohui xanh Aqua giá tốt nhất.


----------

